# dryer help please



## rachelp (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi all,

my hubby is having a problem with our dryer. the dryer will turn on and spin but no heat will come out. this is the case with 3 dryers we tried , they will produce heat at others homes but not ours.

we have bought a new plug,breaker , tested a lightbulb,switched the wires. no heat help please . it is 30 amp or 220 outlet. ty rachel


----------



## petey_racer (Sep 22, 2006)

It sounds like half of the circuit is out. Did you try to turn the breaker all the way off and then back on again?


----------



## rachelp (Sep 22, 2006)

yes we tried that we also had the electric co check the box outside and the power is working


----------



## petey_racer (Sep 22, 2006)

Either the breaker is bad, or a connection at the receptacle is. 
Other than a fault insude the cable (highly unlikely) there is nothing else it can be.


----------



## glennjanie (Sep 23, 2006)

Hello Rachelp:
If your husband has a voltmeter, he can probe the receptacle and test for voltage on each line. A 220volt receptacle requires two 115 power wires coming from opposite sides of the buss bar in the panel. First, check for  220 at the panel, then at the receptacle, then check the connection inside the dryer where the cord is attached. When checking the two legs of power, go from the power wire to the ground, then between the 2 power wires. If you are using cartridge fuses it is best to pull them out and use an ohm meter from end to end because they will allow a feedback voltage even on the dead side.
It sounds like the dryer heating element isn't the problem since they work in other houses. Let us know how it turns out!
Glenn


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 26, 2006)

Did anyone check to see if the vent is clogged?
The dryer will not dry if this happens.sensors will shut the element down so you do not start a fire.


----------



## Square Eye (Sep 26, 2006)

InspectorD, that same switch that's supposed to protect from overheating failed on a dryer I had, shut off the heat and left me with a dryer that would spin, blow a lot of cold air and seemingly never dry my clothes.

The most common 2 problems have been covered, one hot wire not hot at all, clogged vent.. The thermal cutoff switch and the heating element are the next to check on  my list. Then the main control switch, the temp control switch.. You need a meter, or a repair guy to look and see what's wrong if you have good power and no clogs. The thermal switches are mounted directly on the heating element housing. If you do the repair yourself, take the time to clean the air ducts and the louvers, your dryer will appreciate it.


----------



## sholleran (Jan 13, 2008)

Rachelp - 

I'm pretty impressed you're moving clothes dryers around to test circuits.  Electricians just use those little meter thingies.  (Wink - couldn't resist)

Obviously if you tried multiple dryers it is the circuit, not a vent or switch issue.


----------



## travelover (Jan 14, 2008)

Ummmm .... check the date. Some of these posts are pretty old.


----------



## ToolGuy (Jan 14, 2008)

travelover said:


> Ummmm .... check the date. Some of these posts are pretty old.



Still, others may be having the same issues, so I'm gonna add my two cents worth.  

If the dryer works at other peoples houses and if it's not the electrical, then the vent is clogged. Plain and simple.


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 14, 2008)

I thought I said that already..... 

Hmmmm.....maybe its the vent....in the wall or outside. Gosh I hope she has not been waiting allllll this time. 

Update: if the vent is clogged ,you will not get dry cloths.
You will get a nice warm fire......

SquareEye made some good points too, so don't rule em out.

There....4 cents worth, Toolguy...what do we win?


----------

